# How about we ease up on the doom and gloom folks?



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I took some time away from the forum and missed a bit. A clean break helped me see how much we preppers can feed on one anothers fears. Coming here and keeping up was becoming a source of stress for me. I can see how some members may be just a tad preoccupied with some topics. Sure we need to plan for different scenarios but I don't think it is helthy to wallow in the possibilities either. 

Good prepping should cover most emergencies if you do it right. Meticulously going over the how, what, where, when and why an emergency may or may not occur is just fuel for dooming and glooming. ie: we need stored water even for a flood. If a flood is imminent I should have water either way. I also have that water if there is a pandemic.

Eazy as that.

Prep, it's that simple. Just prep. Prep well, prep prep prep. Diving into one anothers fears and theories is complicating what can be a simple concept. 

JUST PREP. 

I enjoy chatting with like minded people about non prep topics and current events that can effect us. It's good to be aware. It's not good to be so aware that we see more of a threat than we have to. Sometimes it feels like we run through every y2k-ish news blip possible. Then it blows over and we find the next outer fringes topic to worry over. Do I want to live in ignorance, of course not. Do I want to slow down to see the "accident scene" every time one might, maybe or possibly happen? Of course not to that too.

Sometimes emotion over rides logic. Lately I worry this forum has started using too much emotion. The reactionary knee jerk response isn't healthy for each and every topic we can possibly dissect and find some potential danger.

Sometimes I feel like one of a few people in a crowded theater not shouting fire.

Just prep, the principle behind prepping is that you don't know what you are prepping for. Prepping should be a lifestyle change process not a panic or worry induced event. 

I say this not to judge. I say this because I sometimes worry that people here I have grown to care about are not taking stock of emotional preps. :grouphug: Being clear minded, well rested and having our wits are probably the most valuable preps of all. If there is a TEOTWAWKI event there will be plenty of time to freak out AFTER.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

You are aware of this forum name? and the topics that are usually covered?

And we prep for whatever may happen. I've said before, be that someone in an apartment just having extra in case of a lay off; or major break down of society.

There will be topics of doom, and this site is really rather light on the heavy doomer stuff. 

We do have lighter topics, cause we are a 'family' down here; but there is a focus this family has.

And we have heavy topics - especially now that the economy is really having issues..
and we have topics of how to start fires, or inventory our stuff (thanks wvstuck).

Angie


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Hinton- good for you. There is a world of difference between learning and teaching to be prepared for a wide range of situations- that's good and harping on scenarios of doom solely in order to point out how wise they are and stupid others are.
But there seems to be too much willingness to latch on to any piece of bad news, no matter how non-factual or not reliable, and, as you said, wallow in it. I think some people have an emotional attachment to keeping people stirred up- drama queens, I think the term might be called. Unfortunately, it irresponsibly ignores the really difficulty that some are having right now. It's hard to imagine that some one who is in a bad situation might not feel very depressed about others harping on how it's going to get worse. 
Some get so angry about a call to keep it real, citing that the title of the forum "survival" is a permission slip for all lack of compassion and perspective.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2010)

Six or seven years ago, we had an extended power outage for a week. Being prepared, I stayed home, ate at home, etc, and saved at least $500 bucks from what it would have cost staying in a motel and eating out.
3 years ago, a family member had a severe health problem. Being prepared, I was able to help that person's family survive an extended period of no income.
I was raised with the "save up for a rainy day" ingrained in me. Whatever happens, I'm as ready as possible. Hopefully, nothing will come up. But, I'll stay prepared.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

zong said:


> Six or seven years ago, we had an extended power outage for a week. Being prepared, I stayed home, ate at home, etc, and saved at least $500 bucks from what it would have cost staying in a motel and eating out.
> 3 years ago, a family member had a severe health problem. Being prepared, I was able to help that person's family survive an extended period of no income.
> I was raised with the "save up for a rainy day" ingrained in me. Whatever happens, I'm as ready as possible. Hopefully, nothing will come up. But, I'll stay prepared.


But that's good- no one is saying don't prepare. 

Just don't dramatise endlessly every bit of news to squeeze out an end-pf-the-world story where it is not reasonable.

There are more than enough reasons to be ready- natural disasters, power outages, personal financial problems, etc- all the things you mentioned and more.


----------



## Vashti (Dec 22, 2006)

Trying to read all the doom and gloom and still focus on living a happy, joyful family life can be tough. I used to really struggle with trying to maintain a focus on a positive reality and especially a positive outlook on the future of my family with all of this prepping. 

Then, I woke up in a cold sweat in the middle of the night (pregnant silly brain) and felt that I just HAD to prepare, and FAST. I've felt that pressure for months now. I don't talk about the doomer stuff though, and I don't spread the rumor of it unless I'm speaking with folks in person (my family) and asking for opinions. I try not to read too much of that stuff online and avoid sites that really push it.

I think of all my preps as a form of wealth and an investment, and that allows me to feel very calm and even excited about the future we have as a family.

Honestly though, this site is a refuge for me when things get too dark on the other survival/prepping forums & sites. People here are mostly just answering each others questions and stocking up together. I haven't seen that much doomer stuff here at all compared to a lot of the sites out there!! 

I love Jack Spirko's little saying that sums up his "The Survival Podcast". It's really what we should all focus on: "Helping you to live a better life, if times get tough and even if they don't." That's exactly what I'm doing with my preps, and I hope that others are too. I certainly wouldn't want any of my HT friends to feel so overwhelmed with a sense of fear that they can't enjoy the life they have now. Even with the problems our country is having, we're still the greatest country in the world with the most opportunity...and my kids with their xbox, mp3 players, sports teams and plenty to eat are spoiled compared to the rest of the globe. We really are very lucky, even now. I focus on thankfulness every day, and it eliminates that fear and gloom for me!


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

I don't know if I would say that any of us become afraid after reading on this board.
We are grown ups and this board really isn't geared for the folks prone to hysteria and freak outs. There are plenty of boards for that.

I really like "scenario play" and what if's. That is why I enjoy the books and movies that I do.
And S&EP is a great place where I can come and discuss such things without getting stared at.
Zombie chat, men in dark sunglasses, the last gasp of Yosemite.. all wonderful topics to mull over and discuss..
And it is motivating...
My own mother read One Second After. She lives right east of Old Fort.. scared the honkers out of her because they were talking about HER!
She has 'mentioned' her lack of preparedness to me.. I may give her a hand becaue right now they would starve to death in two days.
And a basement that is soooooo big! Do you know what I could store down there!?!?!
Actually, I would live down there.. better temperature control etc..

So.. a little disaster chatter and scenario discussion is a very good thing and I don't think any of us are panicky or frightened..


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I've said this on other forums on HT and elsewhere. NO ONE is holding a gun to your head forcing you to read anything. If I open a thread and see something that I know is, to my mind, stupid...or arrogant...or going to make me totally ticked off...I simply don't read any further. quite simple. 

Come to think of it...I haven't SEEN a doom and gloom here for quite a while. Not a major one, anyway. 

In the threads about doom and gloom I can usually find something of use. Even if it's knowing what someone else feels deeply about. As WIHH said...if someone is motivated by the doom and gloom scenarios...GREAT. I have yet to see posts from anyone on this forum that say they're paralyzed by it. 

I've been to a lot of survivalist, prepper and Emergency forums that are totally tinfoil hat time. Angry and scared people..waiting for the END OF TIMES (and quite disappointed when it doesn't arrive). This forum has great advice, good people, solid mostly sane folk who enjoy a good laugh as much as they enjoy a good Prep. 

just my tuppence worth.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Funny, I haven't seen a real doom and gloom post on this board in a long time, now on the political board, yeah all the time, but not here.

I seriously mean no personal offence mean to the O.P. this is an in general comment that pertains to many boards I have posted on. I don't like board nannies in general. Its a public forum subject to the rules posted and no one is forced to read any post. Just like people who complain about a TV show, my reply is you can always change the channel -- same thing here, if you don't like the way a thread is going don't read it.

just my 2 cents


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well living in an active seismic zone (Cascadia Subduction Zone) where a major Earthquake could occur at any moment, is a good enough reason for me to prep.. Plus my volunteer activities as a Certifed Disaster Worker in Communications, are to help the general public . This is by providing emergency communications between different local and state government agencies, following a disaster.

Just look at the 6.5 Earthquake that happend here on the North Coast January 9, 2010 - just days before another and larger Earthquake hit Haiti.. Even if the damage in Port Au Prince, Haiti and the surrounding countryside are off of the front page of the news, there is still massive damage on the ground in that area.. And will be for a long time to come!

Then include being the over educated Marine Corps Veteran that I am, preparing for post TEOTWAWKI zombies, the possibility of Iraqi paratroopers dropping from the skies, or any other suprises that may occur - has become second nature for me.

But I try not to upset the naive natives, by telling them how scary the real world can be...
Ever been to Deepest, Darkest, Detroit? Like say on a good day - when there has not been a declared emergency???? 
I think that is where the next season of that TV show Survivor, should be filmed!!! 
It was used for the soon to be realeased movie - the remake of "Red Dawn". As to what a war zone should look like, and they could blow things up there without causing any further damage!!


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Like Angie said, this is what this forum's all about. DH and I have been preppers for longer than I can remember. Because our parents were and we learned from them. What were they prepping for? They probably couldn't tell you, it was just a way of life for them.

Now we're prepping for knowledge and survival skills that we can pass on to our kids and g-kids. Got a call yesterday from DD in Neb. A friend of hers hit a deer with their car. The deer just had a broken leg but was still alive. They called the sheriff, he came and shot it. They didn't want the meat to go to waste so they called DD. She and her hubby field dressed it and ground the meat into hamburger for their freezer. Two years ago, before DH got them interested in deer hunting, they wouldn't have known what to do.

BTW, this forum is extremely MILD compared to other survival forums out there. I like to visit them to read about different mindsets. Most of those guys have more bullets than beans. Yep, lots and lots of zombies out there. I have to come back here to take a breather from all the doomer porn!


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Many admirable responses- to the point and considerate.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

here's some vintage Jack to perk ya up

http://plushpuppymx.blogspot.com/2010/01/sermon-from-church-of-dirt_28.html


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I guess it all depends on what your definition of doom and gloom is. Talking about the dire state of the economy and a potentional depression isn't gloom and doom to me, it's a reality check. Not a fantasy, but a very real possibility. Talking about different disaster scenarios and how to best prepare for them is a form of prepping, too.

Anyone can become overly preoccupied with anything. It's up to the individual to watch out for a saturation point. And as others have said, this board is very mild on the "Death is coming for us all" posts. Every now and then I go to General Chat. I reach my saturation point there very quickly. Others seem to thrive on the verbal warfare so I leave them to it with my best wishes.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

wyld thang said:


> here's some vintage Jack to perk ya up
> 
> http://plushpuppymx.blogspot.com/2010/01/sermon-from-church-of-dirt_28.html


I've never seen that before, but Amen!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I was just thinking on this thread.
And I think this forum is friendly enough to lead the non-prep people into considering getting something for when they have a snow storm, tornado, or earthquake or lay off, or illness. Then they get a glimpse of heavier stuff.

And if you read the news or see the TV reports - there is news, and heaven forbid if you read the Political forum. Any of that can make you want to be more prepared.

For me -
3 and 4 th grades Ft. Walton Beach FL, Bay of Pigs, learning to duck and cover for when the missiles were shot from Cuba.

growing up outside Redstone *Arsenal* - and military and the testing of the Saturn V rocket boosters rattling the windows at home, and knowing there were bunkers of 'things' out on the Arsenal.

Living through a divorce that really did a number on anything I had, and left a lot of left over issues to take care of.

Working for a company that made S/w and learning at work at a convention about Y2K and what was being done to make sure the software was repaired before that 1/1/2000. It was not a rumor, it was fact and a definite issue. They were working like crazy to make sure the software and hardware were Y2K compliant. Heck I was selling s/w and h/w to the government at that time - that's why I was at the convention.

Then we have a layoff, and having to cut way back and use the 401K and layoff package to keep myself going financially, and to keep my mobile home and car and eat and pay bills, etc. Even with unemployment, contract jobs and being under employed for 8 months it wiped out that stash of finances. I'm working to build them up still.

And recently, I was fine on Tuesday and someone at work had a cough. Wednesday someone went to doctor and called to tell me she had 101.3 temp and was contagious. Well, she was - I was coughing as she was by end of day. The next 7 work days and two weekends had me home ill. Had a temp for 8 or 9 of those days. Went to doctor twice, had shots, and 3 prescriptions, and ended up with a small case of pnuemonia. 

Through all this, I had enough to get through it.
If worse happens, I hope I have enough and enough knowledge and scenes playout in my head to get through it also. 

This forum is a bit like taking flying lessons.
In flying lessons, your instructor will do everything he can to shake you up and teach you how to recover and not crash.
I've had the instructor open his door while I was taking off, turn the engine off while I was flying. Make it where I could not see, and get me to fly out in the plains and then take off the mask and using what I could see (flat) and instruments - fly back to the airport.
This instruction kept me from loosing it when I took the plane up with owner after he did a 100 hour, and the engine started sputtering, and we were not high enough for anything but a crash - he played with the throttle, and we did get back. (he thought the engine was falling out, instant crash) Apparently a carter key in the trottle was not inserted correctly.

So, this forum is like learning to fly - you learn the ropes, you have people open the door on take off, or pull your power without notice - and either you crash or fly.

I want to fly.

And this is a very mild forum compared to the original forum that was here - that was really hard core - to the extend that those people went off to get away and live what they were preaching.

Off my soap box.

Angie

PS: Re flying - the first time you solo and the instructor is not even at the air port - you become acutely aware that you are holding your life in your hands. You rely on the teaching, and you either calm down and fly, or crash - your choice. It's all on mind knowledge through conditioning.


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

I agree that there is doom and gloom, at least on other sites, but I haven't seen much of that here.

To me, doom and gloom is the stuff I have no control over and no way to prep for. Stuff like--we'll get nuked into oblivion and society will collapse and some crazed zombies will come eat us. . .that kind of nonsense. It's hyped up by con artists who want you to buy their books so you'll "know how" to prep for the coming catastrophe. The Rambo type folks buy into this and prepare for armageddon, where only the strongest, heavily armed muscle men survive.

I don't really see that here. I see matter-of-fact folks who want to prep to make their lives better and their families secure. I see people who want to make friends and share resources and knowledge. Maybe some are little more paranoid than others, but we're all pretty much on the same page. At least, I think so.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> Being clear minded, well rested and having our wits are probably the most valuable preps of all. *If there is a TEOTWAWKI event there will be plenty of time to freak out AFTER*.


The whole point is to NOT "freak out"
If all you're seeing is doom and gloom, that's just you.


----------



## hsmom2four (Oct 13, 2008)

I haven't read all the responses but if I don't come here and read about the doom and gloom then I don't stay as focused on prepping as I should. Plus occasionally I come across something that I hadn't thought of while I'm reading on here. Honestly S&EP is mild compared to some other sites as far as doom and gloom go.


----------



## wvstuck (Sep 19, 2008)

Some doom and gloom keeps me motivated, but I scan the topics and then the responses... If it seems too tin foil or not in my range of thinking I ignore it. I personally need some Gloom and Doom to make me go plow a huge garden instead of thinking... Nah, things are really going good these days, the mainstream media just said so again on that feel good piece.

The world is gloom and doom these days, and we as Americans have spent the last few decades painting pretty pictures so we could ignore the damage we were doing to ourselves and the world around us. The financial crisis is just beginning, we are walking on the edge of a very thin strand of hope. I don't want to see the world through rose colored glasses any longer.... I want the truth and the entire truth on display.... But that's just me.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think it's all about doom and gloom. I think it's about being prepared as a lifestyle. There is something ver comforting about having a full pantry, garden seeds, fruit trees planted and producing.....


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 5, 2009)

All very good posts with educated discussion on a very real topic. Thanks to all who have posted. A worthwhile read!

Bill


----------



## chuckie (Feb 4, 2010)

Wow! All you ladies impress me and I would be proud to stand by you're sides. Right now I have the luxury of reading ALOT, and I see forecast of things coming that I share with very few. Such as projections of a third of the populace upside side down on mortgages, A projection of 5 million defaults this year. I don't post them, but the articles are read for me and those around me to benefit from. I guess some would call them doom and gloom, but it that's helps prepare a few more folks, then so be it. I'm afraid as times worsen, this thread will become more and more gloom. Thank you ladies, pleased and proud to know you all!!


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

If you ignore the Doom and Gloom, then why prep? Everything is peachy keen there no issues in our world, sounds like sticking your head in the sand. If you are not educated on what is going on in the world then you do not know how to prep. I will say the economic conditions have encouraged me to increase my preps from 1 years worth to 2 years worth.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I think of doom and gloom postings as a sort of 'heads up'. And I appreciate them. Not that I take everything to heart, but as others have said, they do serve to motivate me to keep adding to my supplies. Especially in these times of economic uncertainty and instability, I'd rather know what's going on than risk being caught unprepared.

ETA: I have learned tremendously from postings on this forum. I appreciate the resource. :thumb:


----------



## Oldcountryboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Hinton lady, I've noticed that when someone mentions a doom and gloom thread you always bu^^ in and give your two cents worth and knock it down the best you can. If you don't like the doom and gloom threads, then dont read and participate in them. There might not be much doom and gloom going on in your life, or maybe in your area. But, my area is still suffering from job layoffs, house repossession, and rise in cost of living. If things don't turn around for my wife's sister and her family, they might be living with us before long. 

I'm hoping things will turn around for everyone, but if they don't I'm happy we got doom and gloom threads going on to help me prepare for the worst.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

If we tone down the doom and gloom can we still talk about zombies? 

Honestly I don't really see that much doom and gloom on this forum and if I see a thread that looks like it will probably be over the top for my tastes I just move on. There are a number of 'theory's' on here that I just do not buy in to, but I usually read them for informational purposes and move on. I prep for the most likely disasters to hit my area and I'm a long way from being prepared the way some folks on this forum are prepared. But I look at it as a marathon not a sprint, a continual process, not one with defined start and end dates, and our family gets a little better prepared every year.

There is certainly a serious tone to the forum but I think that is to be expected given the topic at hand. If we had a happiness and joy section it would be more upbeat.  I do think it is very important to try and keep a sense of humor about this stuff though, being able to poke fun at oneself is critical to a healthy mindset in my opinion.

Hinton lady, I hope you stick around and participate on those threads that make sense to you. I don't know that you will find a prep type forum that has the perfect balance that you seek because all the participants are so different from one another.

Your point about taking a break from the internet for awhile is an excellent one. Some people get really wrapped around the axle about stuff when the only social interaction they have is via the internet, and the internet is a huge ruthless time sink that will show no mercy if one doesn't have some self-discipline to push the keyboard in and step away from the computer for awhile.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Compared to other preparedness forums this is like a nice crafting forum.  Doom and gloom? I don't have to come here and read it, all I have to do is watch the news!:shrug:ound:


----------



## NamasteMama (Jul 24, 2009)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Hinton lady, I've noticed that when someone mentions a doom and gloom thread you always bu^^ in and give your two cents worth and knock it down the best you can. If you don't like the doom and gloom threads, then dont read and participate in them. There might not be much doom and gloom going on in your life, or maybe in your area. But, my area is still suffering from job layoffs, house repossession, and rise in cost of living. If things don't turn around for my wife's sister and her family, they might be living with us before long.
> 
> I'm hoping things will turn around for everyone, but if they don't I'm happy we got doom and gloom threads going on to help me prepare for the worst.


Exactly! /My husband has been out of work for over a year now! He sends out a miimum of 10 resumes a day. Nothing. He has even started to send them out all oer the country and even a few international jobs as well. If your living in a bubble where you haven't lost your job or have not been effected by this depression, you are lucky. For every 10 people I know 9 of them have been effected by the current events to the point that it has changed their lives and the way they live. Even if they still have a job.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't visit other prep forums and by everyones descriptions I am glad I don't. Though I may glean some practical skills I am sure the tone would be eyebrow raising.

I never intended to minimize the need to prep nor ignore the potential for personal disasters. Heck, even being here to blow off steam is totally vaild. 

I'm trying to see it from a different point of view. I believe a level of preparedness makes sense. I wouldn't be here if I didn't. My point was it seems like many people get worked up over every saber rattling foreign dictator that hits the news even if he sneezes sideways. I personally am trying to use a filter, trying not to dwell on those things. I'm not stressed, depressed or worried, why?... because I do prep. I just put more importance in learning how to find salt when there is no source over perpetually going over natures tendency to hiccup and maybe possibly cause problems. Guess what, nature has always been unpredictable. War, famine and disease have been pretty constant too. I don't see that as a new topic.

Ultimately what I want to talk about means as much as camel spit and I can dig it. What bothers me is the fact that 99% of people, sheeple or whoever look at preppers as if they are speaking in Kling on. It's as if prepping is a dirty little secret and if I were to be outed people would seriously think a lot of not too nice things about me and my ilk. 

Assuming we are "in the know" and the rest of the mindless mob were confused and we are paving the way, modern day pioneers if you will...we are still very much going against the grain in a way that makes us less approachable. That reduces our ability to teach, to arm our communities. It's like me and religion. I have faith but whenever I meet a heck fire and brimstone person it turns me off, waaaay off. Doesn't matter if I agree with them or not. Same goes for experienced preppers trying to shine light to the slow to wake set.

I have heard the topic of people not even being able to talk seriously about prepping with close family or friends. We as a group are not well recieved by people not initiated in our ways. I see that as a weakness. 

Clearly I have had a divergence of thought from the main stream of this foum. I am sure the level of disapproval I often feel when sharing my opposing views, (though it is my own perception) is a clear indicator that I do not belong here. I have been sensing my own ill fitting peg for awhile which is what led to my break. 

Whenever I share the things I see on this forum with different people I come into contact with they laugh at me or roll their eyes. That's how I know my time from now on is best spent researching each individual educational topic through google or my local library. 

I am a prepper but I live in a sheeple world. It's high time I remember I know how to speak their language because they certainly do not know how to speak in prepper.

Yes, I am completely insulated from the current national meltdown and I am not ashamed to say it. I shouldn't have to be. I am NOT lucky. I prepared for it. Preparedness has seen me through and I have plan b through z set up and ready to go. Luck is for the unprepared.

THAT is my point.


----------



## SquashNut (Sep 25, 2005)

If you have stress already and add imaginary stress to the pot this forum can seem a little much. each person has to figure out how much they can handle and back off if it starts effecting their every day lives. Come back when you feel like you can handle it again.
the "what if" senarios help to figure out what you really need to get through different events. They are a nessasary part of preping and it helps to have as many different perspectives as possible.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

Some people have a real laid back attitude toward prepping because it's part of their culture and is natural as breathing for them. It's been my experience that those same people really don't take kindly to hard core survivor types unless they're watching them on TV. And if you even dare mention anything about a zombie, you might as well show yourself the door and leave. 

Most people I know plan/prepare for real needs, not imaginary ones. There's just not enough money/space/time to fool with stuff you probably aren't going to need. 

As far as I'm concerned on the forums, I like the chance to speculate/imagine without actually having to do anything about it. LOL!! But I try to keep in mind that people reading these forums might be taking everything they read very seriously. 

I'm never comfortable in threads that are talking about arming for the zombies, so I tend to stay away from those.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> "Whenever I share the things I see on this forum with different people I come into contact with they laugh at me or roll their eyes."


 from HLady's post.

This statement here is one of the best reasons I know for this forum and even the heavier duty ones. 
I don't talk about this stuff much with family - and a heck of not at all at work.

I will ask family if they have enough to get through a snow storm, or something such as that. 
With the parents and uncles/aunts (in their 70"s) I can talk to them about what's happening in the world. The news has them worried to the point of having cateract surguries now (3 of them), then another two knee replacements in the last year. They are afraid of what will happen if any of the current health care bills go through. And the knee aunt, she's up to date on the government regulations, she was a nursing home admin for years - the type that went in and cleaned up the ones that were not good. Then the last few years of work, she was a MO Nursing home inspector. So, when she gets worried about something in health care - I listen.

This forum is not for everyone - sorry about that, but it is what it is. I have found that it's tone is where even folks from Homesteading Questions and Country Families will tip toe in and find that we don't bite (much).

We do put on our tin foil hats, and we do usually offer one for a new person, too. We do poke fun at the Survival shows we watch together, it helps us to see what not to do, should we be in a situation even remotely like it.

And if you look at this site - it's all a Survival and Emergency Prep, cause we have growiing meat for food forums, cooking and sewing and knitting forums, canning forums, growing the food for you and garden markets forums, and shop to fix things forum - so most of this site is a Prep forum - they just don't realize it.

All this is here, is staying aware, making plans or learning something new - and then aiming to be able to live as our great grand parents did. To do that living for 4 hours or 4 months, or maybe even adjustments to the overall living conditions in our worlds and them not changing back - as in an economy reset.

So, if this forum disturbs you, may taking it in small doses is best for you (any of you). But, trying to change the forum - probably will not be successful. 

We do like stories of when someone being "Prepped" had a non-disaster.

So, to sum up. This forum probably will not change, and the stories will still be here for the most of us. And if someone finds it too serious, or too doom and gloom - maybe small doses is best.

Regards and wishes of good weather and employment.
Angie


----------



## Becka (Mar 15, 2008)

soulsurvivor said:


> Some people have a real laid back attitude toward prepping because it's part of their culture and is natural as breathing for them. It's been my experience that those same people really don't take kindly to hard core survivor types unless they're watching them on TV. And if you even dare mention anything about a zombie, you might as well show yourself the door and leave.
> 
> Most people I know plan/prepare for real needs, not imaginary ones. There's just not enough money/space/time to fool with stuff you probably aren't going to need.
> 
> As far as I'm concerned on the forums, I like the chance to speculate/imagine without actually having to do anything about it. LOL!! But I try to keep in mind that people reading these forums might be taking everything they read very seriously.


Well said! I think there are two types of "prepping." One is collecting as much stuff as possible in case the sky falls. (doom and gloom) The other is about living a more self-sufficient lifestyle.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

hintonlady said:


> I took some time away from the forum and missed a bit. A clean break helped me see how much we preppers can feed on one anothers fears. Coming here and keeping up was becoming a source of stress for me. I can see how some members may be just a tad preoccupied with some topics. Sure we need to plan for different scenarios but I don't think it is helthy to wallow in the possibilities either.
> 
> Good prepping should cover most emergencies if you do it right. Meticulously going over the how, what, where, when and why an emergency may or may not occur is just fuel for dooming and glooming. ie: we need stored water even for a flood. If a flood is imminent I should have water either way. I also have that water if there is a pandemic.
> 
> ...


I hear you

and I dont think it is good for anyones mental health to constantly be rushing around in a state of anxiety about the latest calamity that might befall us.

It seems as if some folks are addicted to that mindset though.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

> Being clear minded, well rested and having our wits are probably the most valuable preps of all.


The whole forum is so you can have this.....




> If there is a TEOTWAWKI event there will be plenty of time to freak out AFTER.


 Too late, then.
If this forum is used right, you'd not be in a *Freak Out* condition if something happens. You'd just down shift gears, to a lower technology living mode and keep on going. 


Angie


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm in a bit of a contrary mood this morning, so I will take a shot at voicing an opposing opinion here, one a bit more in keeping with the op.

If I understand her concerns correctly, she is pointing out that some here seem to prefer spending most of their time in the watch tower, reporting every suspicious movement in the grass, than on the ground minding their own preps. And honestly, I can see some truth in her observation.

I have seen here, as many have mentioned in this thread, that people occasionally use various pending disaster scenarios as a motivation for building and maintaining their preps. The problem with that habit is that you need to keep beating the bushes for scares in order to keep the ball rolling. IMO, it is better to use this motivation as a bridge to help bring us into a preparedness lifestyle, not as a fuel upon which we become overly dependent. I am a firm believer in the fact that it is the problem you never see coming that will be the biggest threat. So therefore, I need to focus more on general sustainability and preparedness than to spend so much of my time combing the news sources for potential problems. Regardless of whether a major SHTF event is caused by terrorists, pandemic illness, or sun spots, the bottom line is pretty much the same for me. Be able to protect and nurture my family while we figure out what has changed and to devise ways to build a sustainable life in the face of this brave new world. Loss or severe limitation of public utilities, commercial food sources, medicines, fuels, and the need for security could be a given in these and dozens of other scenarios. It doesn't really matter why the power is off, what matters is that I make myself quite capable of living a high quality life without it.

My other comment is that I noticed here how many remarked along the lines of, "You think we're bad, you should see the other guys..." My dh's dear old 96yo Great Aunt has always said that someone else's sin is no excuse for your own. What the other sites do is their issue, between them and their readers and moderators (or possibly advertisers). IMO, it has little bearing on what we do here.

Please don't get me wrong. I am the first person to agree about the need to prep and the need to be vigilant and aware. But I also try to be honest with myself and to recognize if I am using something as a crutch. Sometimes I need the extra support! But I always want to be aware of what I am doing and to examine that choice to see if it is the best possible one.

Somewhat like the op, I had reached a point where I was getting a little weary of reading about this economic crisis and that food shortage. I no longer use those things to motivate me. I am frugal, financially diversified (in dirt and equipment as well as cash and barter items) whether Greece is in trouble or not. I grow a garden, put up wild game, and am learning more about wild foraging because I want to be nutritionally self-sufficient, not because of a storm related crop failure or big glitch in the food delivery system here or there. At this point in my journey I am more focused on long term preparedness than reaction to crisis. I also think I may be suffering from a bit of The Boy Who Cried Wolf syndrome and am tired of having my emergency chain yanked so often for things that have had very minimal, if any, direct effect on my daily life.

I'm not necessarily advocating dropping all discussion of possible disasters on this site, but I would echo the op and urge that we all use caution not to let that become our focus above the actual act of prepping.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

Like WIHH and Chickenista, I find that the sharing of personal stories and scenarios helps me to prepare. I live in a pretty safe place when you think about it. NY isn't known for tornados, hurricanes, monsoons, volcanoes, man-eating zombies, martian attacks, wildfires, earthquakes, mudslides or much of anything that is really devastating. We do get snowstorms, but we are used to snow so they might slow us down for a few days, at worst. 

The sharing of scenarios allows me to play "what if" about topics that might never cross my mind. Awhile back, someone posted about the authorities telling everyone to leave because of a chemical spill. (That sure wasn't on my radar!) That scenario could occur anywhere and I had never really thought about it. I find that the conversations here can be really helpful and I don't find them to be too much of "the world is gonna end at 5pm tomorrow" type of talk. I don't deal in tinfoil...


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I like the sharing - all kinds. Can you really have a discussion about preparing and surviving whatever, without it getting a little depressing? When I dont' think I want to hear it - I just don't read the links that day. Like others here - I need the stories to keep me motivated. I love the flavor of this forum. Opinions and all! It's the subject matter that brings the difficulties. 

Perhaps, reminding others to remember to be encouraging as they post would be as beneficial as asking to not get so depressing?


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

After the snow storms on the East coast I read a blog post by a lady that had lived through it all. She was sharing what happened in her home with her large family of kids and critters. When the lights went out for several days they didn't pull out generators etc. They just lit the fireplace, pulled out some weinies and had a weinie roast in the evening as they all layed around in their sleeping bags by the fire and toasted marshmallows while telling stories. The rest of the time they spent doing things together and playing games. Went out and made snowmen etc. Point being that when it was all over the kids reaction is that they wanted to know when there was going to be another snowstorm because they had so much FUN!!! No tv, no internet just good family get together. Down the road neighbors lived through the same conditions and that family had the absolute worst time of their lives! Lesson to be learned. When people are prepped and have knowledge they just go with the flow and barely notice the problem or they can ignore what can happen and then PANIC. I know which one I want to live with!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Being on a Forum is like Life. Sometimes ya gotta be like a Duck- let things roll off your back.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cvk said:


> After the snow storms on the East coast I read a blog post by a lady that had lived through it all. She was sharing what happened in her home with her large family of kids and critters. When the lights went out for several days they didn't pull out generators etc. They just lit the fireplace, pulled out some weinies and had a weinie roast in the evening as they all layed around in their sleeping bags by the fire and toasted marshmallows while telling stories. The rest of the time they spent doing things together and playing games. Went out and made snowmen etc. Point being that when it was all over the kids reaction is that they wanted to know when there was going to be another snowstorm because they had so much FUN!!! No tv, no internet just good family get together. Down the road neighbors lived through the same conditions and that family had the absolute worst time of their lives! Lesson to be learned. When people are prepped and have knowledge they just go with the flow and barely notice the problem or they can ignore what can happen and then PANIC. I know which one I want to live with!


Perfect example of being ready, or not.
I'd love to have been at that first house, and I'd be asking for another snow storm, too.

Angie


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

hintonlady said:


> Assuming we are "in the know" and the rest of the mindless mob were confused and we are paving the way, modern day pioneers if you will...we are still very much going against the grain in a way that makes us less approachable. That reduces our ability to teach, to arm our communities. It's like me and religion. I have faith but whenever I meet a heck fire and brimstone person it turns me off, waaaay off. Doesn't matter if I agree with them or not. Same goes for experienced preppers trying to shine light to the slow to wake set.


Have you considered the "mindless mob" might be going against the grain and those of use who believe in preparing for a rainy day are old fashioned and realistic? What if you brought up prepping to your great great grandmother when she was in her 40's taking care of a family? 
I keep thinking of the story of the grasshopper and ants. The story seems turned around though. Now it's a lot of grasshoppers and very few ants. 
We have found a need to prep here. Economy is bad, work is slow, but I have learned to be a little more self sufficient thanks to this forum. We might be tight on money, but my kids are well fed and we are in a warm house. 
During the last ice storm we were in great shape . 
I don't see the doom and gloom , it isn't depressing, I just keep things in perspective.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I was one who brought up other forums and did so for a reason. 

There are those who want to be more survivalist, there's another forum for that, those who want less gloom and doom, there is one for that too. It's like Goldilocks. 

One is too light on prepping and survivalist stuff.

One is too too gloom and doom.:run:

And this one is just right!:rock:

It's not about another site's "sins" but about finding what you want to do in this area.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

ovsfarm said:


> If I understand her concerns correctly, *she is pointing out that some here seem to prefer spending most of their time in the watch tower, reporting every suspicious movement in the grass, than on the ground minding their own preps. * And honestly, I can see some truth in her observation.
> 
> I have seen here, as many have mentioned in this thread, that people occasionally use various pending disaster scenarios as a motivation for building and maintaining their preps. The problem with that habit is that you need to keep beating the bushes for scares in order to keep the ball rolling. IMO, it is better to use this motivation as a bridge to help bring us into a preparedness lifestyle, not as a fuel upon which we become overly dependent. I am a firm believer in the fact that it is the problem you never see coming that will be the biggest threat. So therefore, *I need to focus more on general sustainability and preparedness than to spend so much of my time combing the news sources for potential problems.* Regardless of whether a major SHTF event is caused by terrorists, pandemic illness, or sun spots, the bottom line is pretty much the same for me. Be able to protect and nurture my family while we figure out what has changed and to devise ways to build a sustainable life in the face of this brave new world. Loss or severe limitation of public utilities, commercial food sources, medicines, fuels, and the need for security could be a given in these and dozens of other scenarios. It doesn't really matter why the power is off, what matters is that I make myself quite capable of living a high quality life without it.
> 
> ...



Bravo. Perhaps from someone who is not unpopular as myself will be better recieved.


What if scenarios are absolutely a lot of fun just to stretch our creative capabilities. What if the water supply were tainted? What is an emp happens? All very cool and we get the added benefit of seeing some truly ingenious ideas that we may have never thought of.

Frequently posting links to negative or controversial AP news releases and wondering the what ifs of factors beyond our control...tiresome. 

So Rose, when I say weary I do not mean road weary or battle weary with a side of emotional damage. I mean weary as in *eye roll* "here we go again, more freaking out over potentially nothing"... Not sure what the point is of deciding I am depressed and vocalizing it 2 or 3 times. Perhaps you may consider your perspective and projection on to me as well. My life is better now than it has ever been before.

I just miss the days of coming here to learn skills more than chatting about current events.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

What I find uplifting about this forum is that when a negative event occurs, it is usually a non-event for folks at HT. When you are prepared, there is less drama. You can still have unexpected bad things happen like a job loss or illness, but the prepping takes some of the sting out of it so that you can concentrate on what's important: finding another job and getting healthy. It really does make things less dramatic.

When I was a kid, I had a babysitter who watched a lot of soap operas. I remember thinking (even as a kid) that these people were always surprised by things that shouldn't be a surprise. Characters cheated on their spouses and were "surprised" to get caught. Female characters had sex and were "surprised" when they got pregnant. People embezzled money from their employers and were shocked to find the police at their door...I guess I just wasn't cut out for all of that Hollywood Drama!!!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

eyup. It's always good to know when it's time to move to something different. Hope you have a nice life.


----------



## hintonlady (Apr 22, 2007)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> eyup. It's always good to know when it's time to move to something different. Hope you have a nice life.


Good advice, this is actually the first post I have read of yours that I could actually LEARN something from. :goodjob:


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

I have not seen much of the uber-doomer postings on this forum, nor the "Red Alert - It's HEEERE" postings that are so pervasive on other prep forums. Yes, I am making a comparison, because it provides a point of reference. 

I fail to see how you can have a dynamic prep forum without a mix of what-if scenarios, some "how I handled the earthquake/fire/snowstorm scenarios, and some job loss/depression/hyperinflation scenarios. They are motivational and thought provoking. 

That said, I do appreciate that the mods here do such a good job of moving politically charged posts to a more appropriate venue. Frankly, it is the political/economic climate these days that has given me and mine a sense of urgency to prep more, till more, plant more, can more, etc. yet it is counterproductive to the prepping message to have threads spiral down into political spitting matches.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Please give a specific Link example (you know pull up a thread, and copy the address and paste it here). Of what you are calling too much Current Event or Doom & Gloom.

I've just got to see your example and definition.



There once was a lot more, you're going to be killed if you don't get guns, and baracades, and such.... Heck - this forum was "Self-Reliance" when I took it over and the "Freedom & Self-Reliance" original folks left.

Now - once there was a fellow that had a meltdown or something, but he sure told me and Chuck how we were ruining this forum by making is soft and not at all "Self-Reliance" . He posted on several threads, about us getting killed - he was something else for about 3 or 4 days or more (if you know his name, please do not post it). Eventually, he got to leave HT. It was that bad. But, he's over it and a really good guy. 

So, compared to what it use to be - we are fluff and easy going. If we get much fluffier, we will be a bunch of folks sitting around discussing our canning and not why we are canning. Or sewing. and be the little ladies and gents social club. 

I think we have a nice, middle of the road, group here. I'm really sorry a few of you don't like the Current Event posts that show what we might have to be ready for the reprecussions for, but I'm not even going to suggest they stop. Don't read them. And please don't put them down.

Read the stuff you like, even post something up lifting and good for a Prepper, or Survival person. 

But, we have a great mix of folks. Some come and some go. 

But we are just fine.

And I really do want to see what you consider doom and gloom, so please post a link.

Angie


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Oldcountryboy said:


> Hinton lady, I've noticed that when someone mentions a doom and gloom thread you always bu^^ in and give your two cents worth and knock it down the best you can. If you don't like the doom and gloom threads, then dont read and participate in them.


This is the kind of comment that is so pointless. The translation seems to be "I can say whatever I want but if you don't agree with my opinion then you should not be on the forum."
Then the next line is "If you don't want to participate in confirming my opinion, you should not read them." 
Well- it's not all about any one person in particular- reading different posts are what gives insight. Once a forum is taken over by one especially agressive point of view, it becomes blind to the 99% that is the rest of the world.
A difference in opinion is not a personal criticism- the above is.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Please give a specific Link example (you know pull up a thread, and copy the address and paste it here). Of what you are calling too much Current Event or Doom & Gloom.
> 
> I've just got to see your example and definition.
> 
> ...


Since you asked, here are a few of my "favs". They're not all necessarily about survival and prepping, but interesting reading none the less. However I always find my way back here to HT.  

http://www.stevequayle.com/index1.html
http://whenshtf.com/
http://signsofthelastdays.com/
http://2012forum.com/forum/index.php?sid=c09ed7563e91995b212d02d4e0aab72f
http://thefightofyourlife.blogspot.com/2010/01/striking-matches.html
http://www.prophecynewswatch.com/


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Dr. Mom (during lunch I'll check out your links  )

I'm wanting to see what HLady thinks of as a Doom & Gloom thread in this forum. Since this is the forum she is attempting to change to her outlook.

I look at the whole first page and do not see any.
But, my outlook is most likely different than everyone else here, or at least some, since we are all individuals.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Yup, Dr. Mom, those would qualify as doom and gloom, especially the second link with the image of gas masks and guns reminiscent of the skull and crossbones. :run:

However, I think Angie was asking for examples to doomer posts on _this HT Forum_.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

I did take AngieM2's advice and looked back on some of the previous threads- most started out being with good information- a few of those did take a turn to the dark side and a few (very few) started out in the dark side and dug deeper into it.
Over all I would not want to stop reading this forum as there is much good advice and experience. 
But I want to be able to throw out a little whine of pain about the few that shovel on the misery with their visions of the shortly to arrive end without being told off. 
Unlike some, I do like in a place of danger- full of earthquakes, landslides, water shortages followed by floods, wind storms, etc- we have even had tornados although they do seem to find it hard to touch down here in the mountains. So I appreciate all the experience I can get. 
It is not a complaint about gloom and doom as much as a complaint about gloom and doom with no useful information. How ever few.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

I come here for the light breezy feeling and the sunshine! Seriously, I'm not making fun of anyones views of this place! 
I too enjoy reading/learning about new skills/thoughts/trends so about once a week I go travel the other more hardcore prep/survivalist forums for the sole purpose of gleaning information (altho I'm members of most, I rarely participate like here). 
Then I walk in here and it's like a breath of fresh air. I love being able to read and chat with "everyday people" who happen to have a prepper's mindset. I know of no other place on the internet like this. 
If someone is interested in skills etc. then ask! If no one here is familiar with the question, someone like me can at least point you to where I just read it on one of the more "serious" prepping forums. 
I think of this place as just a bunch of "normal" people being prudent and of the beliefs that one should have basic preps put by. What is considered "basic preps" varies with the individual, but that's part of what makes this place work in that there's no measuring rod like many forums.


----------



## ovsfarm (Jan 14, 2003)

belladulcinea said:


> It's not about another site's "sins" but about finding what you want to do in this area.


And that is my point exactly. The issue is not what another site is doing, it is about what this site is and whether that serves a particular person. I have nothing against members of those other sites, if that is what interests them, then fine. I'm glad they found a place that provides it. What I don't go for is saying "We're not as bad about doom and gloom as they are, so we must be fine", which is what several of the pp's seem to be implying. Angie has always done a great job of keeping things on as even a keel as possible around here, and I can only guess at how hard that must be.

Perhaps I misinterpreted the op, but posts like these:
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=341442 
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=340981
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=340653
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=338181

(Hagan's being a round up of other d/g predictions), tend to cause some members here to freak out and focus more on the potential problems than the potential solutions.

I, for one, am much more interested in reading about solutions. I got tired of my guts churning all the time as each day I read about a new possible threat. I felt like I was burning out my adrenalin producing system with too many false alarms. So I went off-forum for a while and began to delve much more deeply into primitive technologies and living off the land with very few inputs. So now I know less about the most recent rumor about the European economy, but much more about how primitive people met their health and nutritional requirements in my climate. 

I also think the op is trying to address the point that if we want to do more to get others on board, then perhaps we need to take a closer look at our PR strategies. IMO, many more people are likely to see the wisdom in our message if we are talking about prepping for severe storms, possible job layoffs, or supply line problems. However, I feel that the average person has trouble coming to grips with the idea of worldwide economic meltdown, EMF bursts, or bioterrorism. The prospect is just so horrible that many would just rather not think about it, and it's easier to consider those of us who do to be tin foil covered pessimists.

While I believe that all those things are truly possible, I know that the other ladies at my church can be convinced to stash away a few cases of supplies against a future ice storm, but not bug-carrying zombies. That would be beyond their ability to comprehend as possible and would render my message crazy gibberish to them.

Here in the choir loft however, we can feel free to discuss possible scenarios no matter how grim. Unfortunately, it seems that even for us too much exposure can reach a point of becoming detrimental. I have seen several of the long time participants have to pull back for a while. It's no wonder that many fledglings don't have the capacity to handle the more intense issues.


----------



## cvk (Oct 30, 2006)

My husband is a flight instructor and one of the things instructors do is constantly put students into emergency situations like pulling the power and asking them what they would do if the engine were to stop right there--they practice, practice, practice "what if's" and that is why they are calm under pressure. Police constantly practice, practice, practice along with many other people that must remain calm during calamities. That is what we are doing here--practicing the "what if's" and it is the proper way to approach the situation. If it happens everybody knows exactly what to do. Fire drills, earthquake drills, and tornado drills--all what if's. The kids that had the fun camping trip during the ice and snow storm will most likely go on to teach their own children the same and the ones that let it be a bad event will send kids out into the world to either do the same for fight like crazy to learn themselves the lessons their parents didn't teach. Like many of us are having to do right here because we have parents that still do not prep or get ready for anything but we want to be different.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> (Hagan's being a round up of other d/g predictions), tend to cause* some members here to freak out* and focus more on the potential problems than the potential solutions.


Some "freak out" at most anything.
That's THEIR shortcoming

If you dont define the problems, you cant work on solutions


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Those are good examples.

And they were boarderline, left here as I could see some 'warning' issues, and they were not trying to debate issues (as in Political forum).

Fortunately, or unfortunately - depending on your outlook.
There are not a whole lot of those posts.


But I really do thank you for specific examples, rather than generalities.

Angie


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

It's up to every reader to determine how much faith and importance they give what they read. Someone that tends to disbelieve everything except what they see is going to be pretty calm reading alarming articles and do their own due diligence. On the other hand, a person who tends to believe it if it's in print will be in constant turmoil. Know yourself, where your limitations lie in belief/disbelief, and pace your reading accordingly. Unless, of course, you're just an adrenaline junkie that loves the rush of waking up and reading TSHTF!! before your first cup of coffee.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I looked for a Light bulb (idea arriving) smiley to put here.

But - 
this is so darn simple - heck two or three already do it.


If you think a post (such as ovsfarm's specific examples) are not a part of this forum - report it. That cute little triangle in the upper right hand side of a post - brings up a box like a PM - sends me an email.

Or do a copy of the post address, and PM it to me.


I do not promise to do what you said, but I usually will look it over, consider what you are telling me and usually let you know what I've done, or if not done what my reasoning was. 

Easy as pie. Some might get deleted, some may stay, and some might get moved to another forum.

Simple.

I had no idea until I saw the specifics.


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

zong said:


> Unless, of course, you're just an adrenaline junkie that loves the rush of waking up and reading TSHTF!! before your first cup of coffee.


Makes it easier to plan out your day! :run:


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

cvk said:


> My husband is a flight instructor and one of the things instructors do is constantly put students into emergency situations like pulling the power and asking them what they would do if the engine were to stop right there--they practice, practice, practice "what if's" and that is why they are calm under pressure. Police constantly practice, practice, practice along with many other people that must remain calm during calamities. That is what we are doing here--practicing the "what if's" and it is the proper way to approach the situation. If it happens everybody knows exactly what to do. Fire drills, earthquake drills, and tornado drills--all what if's. The kids that had the fun camping trip during the ice and snow storm will most likely go on to teach their own children the same and the ones that let it be a bad event will send kids out into the world to either do the same for fight like crazy to learn themselves the lessons their parents didn't teach. Like many of us are having to do right here because we have parents that still do not prep or get ready for anything but we want to be different.


Worse is making them do a spin! Taking a perfectly good airplane, yelling it's head off that "dummy, I'm loosing air lift on the wings" and still flying UP, till there is no lift - then THE GROUND is coming at you as you spin. That is NOT a good thing to see.
What is worse, you have to make the plane fly into the ground, before it start flying again and then gently pull up. Don't forget the right rutter pedal either. Hardest thing in the world is to fight nature, and do exactly opposite of what you'd think would fix the dropping out of the sky in a spiral....

Only did it once - that was plenty to make sure it was burned in my brain not to let it happen a second time. (the instructor was with me, making me do it so I'd know it. Flight instructors are cruel, so you can save your life some day.)


----------



## Dr. Mom (Jan 13, 2008)

Betty Jean said:


> Yup, Dr. Mom, those would qualify as doom and gloom, especially the second link with the image of gas masks and guns reminiscent of the skull and crossbones. :run:
> 
> However, I think Angie was asking for examples to doomer posts on _this HT Forum_.


Yes, I don't think I read the OP request close enough after a second peek. My point still remains that this HT forum is a much more level-headed, family-oriented survival forum by far. If I want doomsday scenarios, I go elsewhere. If I want info about how to survive those doomsday scenarios, I come here.

Hey, the second link (When SHTF...) is one of my favorites! LOL I'm not a member but regular lurker. Someone else on one of the other HT threads posted a link to this site a while back and I got hooked.


----------



## Illini (Apr 13, 2009)

Dr. Mom said:


> Makes it easier to plan out your day! :run:


Thank you, Dr. Mom :clap:


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

:shrug: I looked through the examples given and still didn't see anything that looked like doom and gloom to me. The subjects were about current events that could affect us. I get more depressed watching the evening news than anything I've ever seen on this forum. Alan Hagan's thread asking for everybody's prediction just showed that most of us are expecting worse times ahead. And those predictions mirror the current events that could affect us all. 

What it comes down to is, if you don't like it, don't read it. I don't own any guns and don't know how to shoot. But, I sure don't expect all of the gunowners on the forum to never talk about their guns and weapons just because the idea of flying bullets makes _me_ nervous.


----------



## Betty Jean (Jan 7, 2009)

Calico Katie said:


> :shrug: I looked through the examples given and still didn't see anything that looked like doom and gloom to me. The subjects were about current events that could affect us.



It wasn't just me, then. 

As for Mr. Hagen's prediction thread, I thought that was a New Years thing, to look back on next year for comparison.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Yeah - Alan is always sensible. That was just a 'fun' thread.

But, at least we all know what is being termed "Doom and Gloom" and we have a fix.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I, personally, rather like the posts that are "OMG we're all going to die! read this!!" because you see..I'd rather read 500 non threatening things than miss the ONE that actually was actually going to affect me if I didn't read it. 

I can learn from those posts..learn what other people are thinking..how they're reacting to things. Learn where a great portion of the survivalists are coming from, since I have only a couple in my circle of friends. 

I also like a good laugh now and then. and I've seen Angie take out threads, delete or move them, that are just basic current events or things that really belong up in CF or maybe GC. 

The forum is what it is. A group of people with similar interests who share some of their thoughts. Has it occurred to you AT ALL that some of these folk are truly scared to death of what's coming at them, and they use this forum as a way to get sanity back? I had a coworker who was literally incapacitated after 9/11. He couldn't work. Wouldn't go out of his house. Listened to news all day. Kept his family home. After a month of that nonsense, his wife made him get help. You know what his shrink had him do? Join a group like S&EP so that he could feel empowered to help himself.

If you don't want to read about doom and gloom..DON'T READ IT. <snip...the last paragraph read a bit harsh, I thought...so I took it out>


----------



## Jakk (Aug 14, 2008)

Reading the doom and gloom puts my mind at ease. I know no matter what happens I wont be the one freaking out. Knowledge is power.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Last word -

Folks will keep posting as they do.

Other folks might need to take a small dose of this forum, or only certain threads as they see fit. But, I hope they don't leave. (or only just take a break here and there).

Also, posting the helpful threads, questions and such, will make the forum more what you want. Put downs on threads you don't like, well - don't read them or see below if you do read them.

And - solution is, either PM me with your issues on a thread, and provide the thread address, and good to have the post # = so I can go directly to the issue in question. And explain what the issue is, please.

Or rather than PM, do a report a post, with same information. Then I can look and let you know what if anything, nothing or something I'm going to do and why.

That's it.
Angie


----------

